# Newbie here :)



## NatashaNatasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Just a quick hello from me.
I am an experienced hamster owner wanting to get some mice for my children (really they are for me, naturally but I have to pretend to my husband ;-) )
I am having real difficulties finding a local breeder (Hampshire) so any hints would be greatly appreciated. Local pet shops only stock mice frozen (yuck) so no good to me...


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Helllloooo!!

I'm from Hampshire, where about are you?
I now live in Weston super mare but may be able to point you in the right direction and if you are anywhere near Reading there will be the London Championship show at the weekend and you could arrange collection for mice at that show if you already know what breeds you fancy.

Sam x


----------



## NatashaNatasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Just outside Basingstoke. I could definitely collect from Reading. I know what I'd like, but don't know the proper names for them  
I'd like a Siamese looking one, a black, a white and a pale grey. Preferably female...


----------



## Elven (Apr 18, 2010)

And welcome, hope you get some mice (for your kids!).


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Hey i used to work in Basingstoke, thats where i was born ( shhh dont tell anyone )

If you go to the national mouse club website they have a standard page where you can look at the colours and there are lots of piccys floating around the forum on colours. Then wonder over to the forsale section and see who has what for sale 

I'm not sure who has Siamese these days, but a Black and a white one you could message Philip Arnold for (seawatch junior) a pale grey would be a silver so either myself or heather im not sure who else has silvers. But there are lots of lovely coloured mice, go have a look about on the forum for pictures


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

hello newbie! im a relatively new newbie too! Good luck on the forum!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome


----------



## NatashaNatasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you everyone , you are a very welcoming bunch 
Looking forward to picking your brains when we get our mice


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:welcome


----------

